

OpenCart project responds with profanity and censorship to GitHub issue - surge
https://gist.github.com/uppfinnarn/9956023

======
surge
Original report (as you can see most of it has been "censored for abuse" by
dev.

[https://github.com/opencart/opencart/issues/1286](https://github.com/opencart/opencart/issues/1286)

Screenshots of original posts and responses:
[http://imgur.com/a/GRIzy](http://imgur.com/a/GRIzy)

------
trebor
I was treated similarly and subsequently labeled a "spammer" in his issue
tracker, because I pointed out that OpenCart's password hashing is woefully
inadequate.

------
bcRIPster
Wow, that was an epic meltdown. Good grief.

